# RNS-315 to MKV retrofit coding



## xunker (Dec 16, 2002)

I jumped in the deep end last week and ordered an RNS-315 Nav system (NAR version of the RNS-310) to drop in to my MKV 2006 GTI w/ DSG. To my knowledge no one has done this swap yet, so this looks like it will be the first step in writing a DIY.


PROBLEM: I can't get it to communicate with the MFD or the steering wheel buttons. No Radio of Nav pages on MFD, the volume buttons do not do anything.


Physically, the install is cake, totally the same as an RNS-510. Where it falls down is in the coding -- as of 1.6, VCDS says it has no long-code helper for this model yet.

Functionally, everything built-in to the unit is fine. Nav, sat radio, SD card, AM/FM.

Previously the car had an RCD-510 (for about a week, decided it was too slow), and before that I hand a Premium 7 + XM for 4 years. The car is stock with the exception of an upgraded CAN Gateway (upgraded for the RCD-510) and an MDI. The MDI works properly with the RNS-315.

I am unsure of the car the unit was pulled from, but I think it was from a Passat. The original coding was "000004010100000000000000".

Based on trial and error, I've found that byte 1 (counting from zero) is the Dynaudio toggle (0 off, 5 on), similar to RNS-510. The current coding (taken off a facelifted Tiguan, white MFD and MKVI MFSW) also enabled bluetooth on the unit.

My guess is that this unit is coded to talk BAP instead of DDP for the MFD, and it's set to try to talk to MKVI steering wheel buttons and not MKV buttons. But these are all guesses.

It registers on address 37 as you would expect, and also created a "ghost" module at address 56 Radio ('ghost' as in it shows in the bus scan and the CAN gateway is coded for it without error, but you can't query the module directly.)

Has anyone had any luck with a working coding map for a MKV? If anyone has some codes to try I'm happy to be a guinea pig.

-- AUTOSCAN --

Sunday,31,October,2010,21:18:00:04353
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWFV71K56W076775 Mileage: 99180km/61627miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2839114
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 19506 444 53516
VCID: 254A485E9593

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 0935 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000507300124
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 21425C4E81BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 4084F9CA6AF1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68D4016A2201

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002196983
Coding: 078F0F214004180000140000001400000008770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 25807 128 54158
VCID: 68D4016A2201

Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 25807 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 6800 
Revision: 02032000 Serial number: 0038FD0298KZ 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3972942E092B

Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7AF04B224CAD

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007407
Shop #: WSC 19506 444 85763
VCID: 346CA51A2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4540K10327810D
Coding: ED811F06401212000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 69D2046E390B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T11ZY02
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFAC03EDD83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346CA51A2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667864305 
Coding: 010000
 Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 26484F52E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H04 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8407629
Coding: 040004210400000000001000
Shop #: WSC 44444 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1C29C4E413B

1 Fault Found:
1048582 - GPS Antenna 
B1054 13 [009] - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 22
Mileage: 99145 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:12:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2371 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 36689F123835

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336EA6062B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9B9006885103483F6D04058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 19400 444 57734
VCID: 8102BCCEA17B

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2371 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 377692163F3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: F4ECE51AEEC9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Try pulling the 15A fuse in the engine bay for the radio first. When I installed my RCD510, the Music screen wouldnt show up in the MFD until I manually power cycled it by pulling the fuse.

Should be a great DIY though!

Edit: I just pulled the coding for a MKVI with RNS315 for reference.

I believe the car was equipped with Dynaudio and MDI:
Coding: 040500210100000000001000 (same as yours, except with dynaudio...)


----------



## sashad123 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Is it faster?*

I'm sorry I can't help on the retrofit -- I'm newbie here and to VW ownership in general, but I'm wondering if you've noticed a speed increase with the RNS 315 over the RCD 510, particularly if you're using an iPhone/iPod?


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a SIGNIFICANT speed increase between the mdi speed between the rcd-510 and the rns-315.


----------



## xunker (Dec 16, 2002)

sashad123 said:


> I'm sorry I can't help on the retrofit -- I'm newbie here and to VW ownership in general, but I'm wondering if you've noticed a speed increase with the RNS 315 over the RCD 510, particularly if you're using an iPhone/iPod?


Yes! Faster for me with a 5th gen 60GB iPod. I have not tried an iPhone or iPod touch.

That is one of the reasons I decided to pull the trigger on the RNS-315, I heard it was faster for iPod usage. It is not super fast, but I find it totally usable with my 6,000 songs. Way faster than the RCD-510.

The most important things I found:

* the gap between pressing 'next track' and the next song playing is about 1-1.5 seconds, instead of the 3-3.5 seconds of the RCD-510.
* scrolling through a list of songs or artists with the scroll knob doesn't freeze the screen up. It may take second or two for the list to get "populated" (it will show "..." until it reads from the iPod), but it doesn't freeze the screen up like it did in the RCD-510.
* It will read music on my 2GB SD card (about 500 songs) in something like a second, instead of the 2 minutes like the RCD-510.

I really do miss the 24 Sirius presets (RNS-315 only has 18) and the "preset scan" features of the RCD-510 though.


----------



## xunker (Dec 16, 2002)

Advanced ID for this unit from VCDS:


Monday,01,November,2010,18:29:56:04353
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Address 37: Navigation
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 035 274 
Component and/or Version: RNS315-NAR H04 0007
Software Coding: 040004210400000000001000
Work Shop Code: WSC 44444
VCID: E1C29C4E413B

Advanced Identification/FAZIT
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8407629
Identification: YD5-001
Date: 17.07.10
Manufacturer number: 0001
Test stand number: 0239
Flash Status
Software
BAP: 00.2F.01
CAN: 01.02.00
Theft prot.: 01.02.14
ISO15765: 00.00.01
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 035 274 
Workshop System Name: J794
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS
ASAM Dataset Revision: A01005
VCDS Info:
Labels: None
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod



..note the BAP entry; I hope that doesn't mean it's BAP only. Does an RNS-510 have a similar entry in the Advanced ID screen?


----------



## xunker (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is some Long Code Information I have managed to brute force so far:

(If bit value is not listed for a byte it means VCDS says it is out of range)

-byte 0
00 ??
02 CD Changer Enable
04 ??
06 ?? 

-byte 1
00 Standard Speakers
05 Dynaudio / Sound System enabled

-byte 2
00 ??
02 ?? (causes "Control Module Incorrectly Coded" DTC)
04 ??

-byte 3
01 related to telephone/microphone
20 related to telephone/microphone
40 ??

-byte 4
04 ??

-byte 5
00, all other bits are out of range

-byte 6
00, all other bits are out of range

-byte 7
00 ??
04 ??

-byte 8
00, all other bits are out of range

-byte 9
00 ??
01 ?? MUST TOGGLED ALONE
02 ??
04 ??
10 ??

-byte 10
00 ??
01 ??
02 ??
08 ??
10 ??

-byte 11
00, all other bits are out of range


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We do have a label file including coding details ready for the RNS 315. So please email me directly so I can send it your way for testing....


----------



## xunker (Dec 16, 2002)

Email sent, hope to hear from you soon. Also sent autoscan to Andy Smith at Ross-tech.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

YGM. According to our information there is no way to switch a RNS315 from BAP to DDP as it was only available in BAP models to begin with...


----------



## bzhpedro (Apr 19, 2013)

I am 3 years late, but I have a RNS-315 in a 2009 Jetta TDI (MK5 with red cluster) and on my MFSW all the left buttons are working : volume (+/-), star (voice control as I coded in the steering module) and phone. But I have no cluster integration in my RED highline cluster, so I can not control radio station or change BT music from my MFSW.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Did you add the nav system with vagcom?


----------



## bzhpedro (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes. In the can (19) i enabled navigation and disabled the phone (i am waiting for the harness)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

RNS 315 working only with BAP (TFT cluster or Black & White) 
Cluster is very important because transwer MFSW command to the radio.
Yes- I know - you might say - I am crazzy, but I made lot of cluster exchange due to Radio control problem .
Also MFSW - Menu acces . All is depend of cluster SW.
People think - let it put new radio and all should work - unfortunatelly not .
You can try install for example CH MFSW module or any other with a SW0111 (with some reason this is the latest SW made by VW )
Look onto MFSW module to see how many version / part number VW made. Must be something wrong with it. 

Similar problem was also with BT module. Older cluster (RED LCD before 2007) did not show network Range if you use rSAP module. Younger (after 2007)- also RED LCD working fine.


----------



## bzhpedro (Apr 19, 2013)

I had seen on many post that nothing works from the MFSW on mk5. It´s false for the latest (at least 2009 like mine). 

How do you explain my MFSW is working for the left side buttons?
My steering module is a 1K0 953 549 CD revision and software version is 0111.
My can gateway is 1K0 907 530 S

I've posted a short video on myturbodiesel.com which shows i can vol+/- and mute. I also try to answer a phone call and it worked. Then i changed my coding to enable voice command an it´s working too.

For the cluster integration i know it will never work, and I am ok with that. The most important things to me with the mfsw is volume and answering calls


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## stampsosu (Nov 8, 2009)

Bringing up an old thread, but need some help. I have a 2006 MKV Jetta, highline MFD. I installed a RNS-315, radio works great. I also just installed the MDI kit that fits into the armrest. My iphone will charged when connected to the phone cord, however the RNS 315 does not recognize it. the MDI it not listed as a media option on the radio. I took my car to the dealer to see if they would code it for me, figuring it would be easy to do, and they told me that they were not able to do it, that my car's software is not compatible. 

Is this true? From what i read on other forums i haven't come across this yet. My Canbus should be an updated one as I did not experience any battery drain issues, and I also was able to installed oem projector hids and oem fog lights and connect them directly to the cecm. 

Anyone have the proper instructions to code the RNS 315 to accept the MDI and possibly active the internal bluetooth? Any help would be appreciated.

thanks

Stacy


----------



## LucasLama (Sep 7, 2016)

bzhpedro said:


> I had seen on many post that nothing works from the MFSW on mk5. It´s false for the latest (at least 2009 like mine).
> 
> How do you explain my MFSW is working for the left side buttons?
> My steering module is a 1K0 953 549 CD revision and software version is 0111.
> ...





Hello bzhpedro . I have the same problem on my mk5 . Could you send me an email explaining how you managed to operate the volume controls ? My email is [email protected] . I appreciate the help !


----------



## LucasLama (Sep 7, 2016)

*Help!*



bzhpedro said:


> I had seen on many post that nothing works from the MFSW on mk5. It´s false for the latest (at least 2009 like mine).
> 
> How do you explain my MFSW is working for the left side buttons?
> My steering module is a 1K0 953 549 CD revision and software version is 0111.
> ...



Hello bzhpedro . I have the same problem on my mk5 . Could you send me an email explaining how you managed to operate the volume controls ? My email is [email protected] . I appreciate the help !


----------

